# Online Highscores



## t96 (20. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe verschiedene Spiele geschrieben und werde noch weitere erstellen. Dabei fände ich es schön, Highscores online vergleichen und eintragen zu können, also eine Highscoreliste online. Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen Server habe, den ich dazu nutzen kann.
Ich habe es schon mit einem Google-Document versucht, aber das Hochladen der Daten hat nicht geklappt.
Kennt ihr irgendwelche einfachen Wege, das zu machen? Ich dachte an sowas wie ScoreNinja, aber das ist nur für Android, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## jemandzehage (20. Feb 2011)

Hi, 
es gibt eine möglichkeit, bei der du zwar einen Webserver brauchst, aber nur einen kostenlosen. Und zwar musst du eine kommunikation zwischen Java und php herstellen. Ich habe es leider selber nie realisiert aber ich habe den Code mal getestet: 

Hier die Klasse. 

```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.OutputStream;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;

public class PhpPostConnect {
	private URL sitepath;

	private URLConnection con;

	public PhpPostConnect() {

	}

	public PhpPostConnect(URL sitepath) {
		this.sitepath = sitepath;
	}

	public void setSitePath(URL sitepath) {
		this.sitepath = sitepath;
	}

	public URL getSitePath() {
		return this.sitepath;
	}

	public void send(String data) throws IOException {
		if (con == null) {
			con = sitepath.openConnection();
		}

		if (!con.getDoOutput()) {
			con.setDoOutput(true);
		}

		OutputStream out = con.getOutputStream();
		out.write(data.getBytes());
		out.flush();
	}

	public String read() throws IOException {
		if (con == null) {
			con = sitepath.openConnection();
		}

		InputStream in = con.getInputStream();
		int c = 0;
		StringBuffer incoming = new StringBuffer();

		while (c >= 0) {
			c = in.read();
			incoming.append((char) c);
		}

		return incoming.toString();
	}
}
```

Und der Php code. 

```
<?php

    if(strtolower($_SERVER['REQUEST_METHOD']) == 'post') {
        foreach($_POST as $key => $value) {
            echo 'key:' . $key . '=' . $value . ' ';
        }
    } 

?>
```

Und eine Klasse zum Testen: 

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;

public class Test extends Applet {
	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1802199483736051124L;

	public void init() {
		try {
			URL url = new URL("http://meineseite.de/doc.php");

			PhpPostConnect con = new PhpPostConnect(url);

			try {
				con.send("foo1=bar&foo2=bar2");
				System.out.println(con.read());
			} catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Wenn du noch ein bisschen etwas darüber lesen möchtest: hier 

Und kostenlosen Webspace bekommst du z.B. bei bplaced.net oder square7.ch und viele mehr bei google.


----------



## t96 (22. Feb 2011)

Danke. Ich dachte eher an was fertiges wie Scoreninja, aber das ist auch OK.


----------

